# Minot coyote hunting tournament



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Coyotehunter.net will be holding a 1- day coyote hunting tournament in Minot, ND 28 October, 2006. Check-in starts at 6:00 AM at Ambush Kennels we will go over the rules at that time. The afternoon check-in will be at 8:00 PM at Ambush Kennels. This hunting tournament is a one-day contest, $40 per team (100% payback). 1st 30%, 2nd 25%, 3rd 20%, 4th 15%, & 5th 10% place finishes will be awarded to the teams with the highest 1-day total. Cash will be awarded for the largest and smallest coyotes (100% pay back). All rules will be strongly enforced. www.coyotehunter.net for info on other up coming tournaments, rules, and accommodations.

http://www.coyotehunter.net/upload/06Minot.doc
http://www.coyotehunter.net/upload/tournamentrules.doc


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Minot predator hunt will have check-ins at Ambush Kennels.
Hwy 83 North of Minot, 5 miles to 114th Av. NW. Turn west and go 3/4 of a mile. Or 1 mile South of Ruthville on Hwy 83 to 114th Av. NW turn west 3/4 mile. 
We will be doing check ins at 
Ambush Training Kennels 
6001 128th Ave NW 
Minot, ND 58703 
PHONE: (701) 728-6363


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

News Release . . . For Immediate Release . . . Oct. 30, 2006

Coyotehunter.net Minot Predator Hunt

The 1st Annual Minot Predator Hunt offered prize money and plaques to the teams that brought in the most number of coyotes. 14 teams entered at $40 per team and competed for $$900 in prize money and plaques.
The largest coyote taken was by Tim Thiel and John Bertolotto at 35.13 pounds awarding them $100. The smallest was taken by Tim and Damon Finley they received $100 for this 22.10 pound coyote. First place this year went to Tim Thiel and John Bertolotto, Tim and John brought in a total of seven coyotes, and were awarded $168 and plaques. Second place went to Travis Bush for bringing in 5 coyotes. He was awarded $140 and a plaque. Jamie P. Olson bringing in 4 coyotes (4:45 pm) won third place. Taking Home $112 and a plaque. Tim and Damon Finley brought in four coyotes (6:50 pm), putting them in fourth place and earning them $84. And finally, fifth place went to Terry and Jayce Bush for 1 yote (6:45) . They won $56.

I would like to thank Terry and Carrie Bush of Ambush Kennels for letting me use their hunting shack for the check-ins and also for providing the food. Great place you have out there. Thanks to everyone for coming out. See you all again next year.

First place with 7 coyote was Tim Thiel and John Bertolotto










Second place taking 5 coyotes was Travis Bush










Jamie P Olson brought in 4 (lost number 5)praire wolves to snag 3rd place with a check in time of 4:45 pm










Tim Finley and Damon Finley took 4th place with 4 coyotes and a chenck in time of 6:50 pm










Terry Bush and Jace Bush (12) shot this coyote with a check in time of 6:45 to take 5th place


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks like it was a good one Jamie sorry i couldn't come through to hunt it and help get that fifth coyote


----------

